# Obtaining salt peter



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

How can I get salt peter(potassium nitrate)? I heard of scrapping it off barn walls, draining manure for 9 months, boiling manure, getting it out of urine.....on and on. 

What's the fastest and most primitive way any of you guys know of?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Get thrown in jail,you'll get plenty. That's primitive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sometimes I just scan these threads but did I just see that someone wants to go to jail and salt his peter? 

This world is getting more bizarre everyday.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Umm... Buy it on Amazon.

Hoosier Hill Farm Prague Powder No.1 Pink Curing Salt, 2.5 lbs.: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

French method .
This is a subject that can lead to unwanted attention


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

Whatever, I decided that I'm not gunna waste time on this.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A lady simply needs to ask me nicely and I will oblidge.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> A lady simply needs to ask me nicely and I will oblidge.


Uh, I think salt peter is so you won't need to oblige. Or at least so she can trust you around others.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now picture yourself as someone that does not know what saltpeter is of how it is used. Then read this thread again.
Should we at least explain why we blew it off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> A lady simply needs to ask me nicely and I will oblidge.


Now that's funny!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dak said:


> Whatever, I decided that I'm not gunna waste time on this.


Whatever!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Now picture yourself as someone that does not know what saltpeter is of how it is used. Then read this thread again.
> Should we at least explain why we blew it off.


Used one way you "gun" won't go off.
Used another your gun will go off, and being a prepper forum,I'll ASSume the latter.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

In high school, I used to be able buy it at the drug store.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> In high school, I used to be able buy it at the drug store.


In high school, I avoid that like the plague.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> In high school, I avoid that like the plague.


Lol lol lol. I don't think it would have even worked on me in high school. The sheer amount of testosterone would have burned it out of my system!


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

::clapping:: LOL I know there was a reason I joined this board, and I guess this is it.....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes,, You could buy it at the drug store and the sulfur also.
They were always sold out near the 4th of July


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yes,, You could buy it at the drug store and the sulfur also.
> They were always sold out near the 4th of July


Then all you need is the third ingredient - finely ground charcoal.
Presto - black powder. I was making bombs when I was 12. Back then, that was just something rowdy boys did. Completely normal. Nowadays the SWAT team would come for you.
I actually have a good supply of nitrate out back - chicken manure. Last year The Backwoodsman Magazine had an article on making black powder the way Grandma did, using chicken manure.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pretty soon they will outlaw charcoal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> Pretty soon they will outlaw charcoal.


Don't laugh. Last summer there were a series of editorials in our local paper suggesting exactly that! Some were complaining they did not like the smell and the smoke from folks grilling outdoors. Others were whining about what we were doing to the environment.

Me personally, I will give up my charcoal grill when they pry it from my cold dead fingers! ::rambo::


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

dak said:


> How can I get salt peter(potassium nitrate)? I heard of scrapping it off barn walls, draining manure for 9 months, boiling manure, getting it out of urine.....on and on.
> 
> What's the fastest and most primitive way any of you guys know of?


Just search Youtube or buy it on ebay.

I don't see it as a long term prepper item as we have several ways to preserve food that doesn't need this, just can it, smoke it, salt it, all are options a lot better than using nitrates of any kind


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

3 pages and finally read an answer to the OP worth something.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> 3 pages and finally read an answer to the OP worth something.


 I think most know what it really is and used for we did not want to get into it on the forum. Just a guess


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MR had a legit use, when I worked at lockers plants, we used it all the time. You are right, the nature of this forum leads one to believe it might be used in other ways. I catch your drift.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Simple net search would tell you all you want to know for that matter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Simple net search would tell you all you want to know for that matter.


 That is what had me concerned it was a baiting post to start a discussion on it's use. Anyone could find the information in less than a minute.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

deleted


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

bumped


----------

